
Ask HN: Best resources on becoming a better mentor? - seattle_spring
I&#x27;d like to become a better mentor, not just from a technical perspective but also for career and even financial or life advice. I have a reasonably long career history and have risen to a level in my company that&#x27;s pretty well respected. A lot of people come to me for questions that I&#x27;m able to answer, but I can&#x27;t help but feel that I could be providing more to people who are looking to up-level their careers.<p>Are there any resources that have helped you become a better mentor, such as blogs or books?
======
yakattak
While mentoring is only a chapter in this book, I strongly recommend Soft
Skills: A software developer’s life manual [1][2]. I think you’ll find the
mentoring chapter really useful, but the rest of the book is a must have if
you’re a software engineer. I’d say even if you’re fairly high up already.

[1]:
[https://www.tridentbookscafe.com/book/9781617292392](https://www.tridentbookscafe.com/book/9781617292392)

[2]:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1617292397/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_gG...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1617292397/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_gGRyDbQE82BEZ)

